# الرســــــــــــــــم



## النهيسى (1 أبريل 2011)

*الرســــــــــــــــم*


الرسم هو تعبير تشكيلي يستلزم عمل علاقة ما على سطح ما، وهو التعبير عن الأشياء بواسطة الخط أساساً أو البقع أو بأي أداة.
و هو شكل من اشكال الفنون المرئية : الفنون التشكيلية وأحد الفنون السبعة.

والرسم قد يكون تسجيلاً لخطوط سريعة لبعض الملاحظات أو المشاهد والخواطر لشكل ما في لحظة معينة، وقد يكون عملاً تحضيرياً لوسيلة أخرى من وسائل التعبير الفني، ولكنه في أحيان كثيرة ما يكون عملاً فنياً مستقلاً قائماً بذاته





مبادئ الرسم

أهم مبادىء الرسم الصحيح هو الابتداء برسم الهيكل الخارجي للشكل المراد رسمه, والإنتباه إلى المسافات بين الأشكال ،إذا كان الرسم يحتوي أكثر من شكل فكلما كان الشكل أقرب كلما كان حجمه أكبر ولونه أغمق، وبالعكس. والإنتباه أيضا لعاملي الظل والضوء, وأيضا لكيفية مزج الألوان بالشكل الصحيح.





أنواع الرسم

فالرسوم تختلف في هدفها وأيضاً في أنواعها...

وفى هذا النطاق يمكن تقسيم الرسم إلى أنواع ثلاث هي : -

  1-  الرسوم البسيطة (العجالات) :- وهى عبارة عن ملاحظات سجلت لشيء معين أو حالة لها أهمية في لحظة معينة.
  2-  الرسوم التحضيرية : - هي رسوم تمهيدية لوسيلة أخرى من وسائل التحضير كالتصوير والنحت.
  3-  الرسوم المتكاملة : - وهى التي تؤخذ على أنها عمل فني منته مستقل قائم بذاته.

خامات الرسم

إن قلة كمية الأدوات التي يتطلبها الرسم تعد واحدة من أهم مزاياه، فالتكلفة المبدئية المؤقتة تتطلب ميزانية محدودة, فشراء متطلبات الرسم من ورق ولوحات وأقلام وغيرها تعد تكلفة بسيطة إذا ما قورنت بأدوات ووسائل التصوير الزيتي أو النحت، وهناك بساطة كبيرة في الرسم تفوق بساطة أدواته وهى ميزة أخرى ألا وهى أن أعظم أعمال الرسم في العالم قد نفذت بتكلفة بسيطة من الحبر والورق، فالفنان في هذا النوع من الفن يهتم أولا بمفهومه عن الموضوع وبراعته في معالجته بالعناصر البصرية كالخطوط وتناغم الظل والضوء الملمس.


رسوم السن الفضية

من أشهر أنواع الأقلام المستخدمة في العصور الوسطى، وازدهرت وتطورت في عصر النهضة، وكانت رسوم السن الفضية مميزة بقدر كبير حيث يمكن بها معالجة جميع التفاصيل، وقد استعاض فنانو عصر النهضة الأوائل بها عن القلم الرصاص الذي لم يظهر إلا في القرن السادس عشر في رسومهم على الرق والورق السميك، وقد استخدمت السن الفضية للحصول على تأثير له رقة أو طابع خاص، إذ كان يرسم بهذا القلم على لوح من الورق المغطى بطبقة من الزنك الأبيض محدثاً خطاً رمادياً واضحاً دقيقاً كما نراه في بعض الرسومات مثل (دراسة لليد) 1474 التي رسمها ليوناردو دافنشى، فبالرغم من بساطة الرسم إلا أنه يتميز بكم التعبير عن الحيوية والبراعة والدقة في رسم التفاصيل, ويعتبر هذا الشكل مصدر إلهام للفنانين بعد ذلك.


رسوم القلم الرصاص 

استخدم قلم رصاص فيما بعد عصر النهضة في الرسم حيث كان شائع الاستعمال بكثرة في أوائل القرن السابع عشر حينما أستخدمه فنانو هولندا كأساس لرسومهم بالألوان المائية، كما أستخدمه فنانو إنجلترا أيضاً في صورهم الدقيقة، وقد إنتشر استخدام القلم الرصاص لفترة طويلة قبل البدء بالتلوين بالألوان المائية، وقد أصبح استخدامه في القرن التاسع عشر وسيلة أساسية واضحة في الرسم. والرصاص خامة معروفة جيداً حتى لغير الفنانين، وهو من جمال الخط ونقاءه بحيث يدرب العين واليد على دقة الملاحظة، وهو من الوفرة والتنوع بين الصلب والطرى ويمتاز بتنوع درجاته من الرمادي حتى يقترب من الأسود، والرسوم المنفذة بالرصاص لا تضاهيها في الدقة إلا الأقلام ذات السن الفضي. والجرافيت هي المادة الداكنة التي توجد في قلب قلم الرصاص وتكون مكسوة بالخشب، ومثلها مثل الفحم فهي مادة مخلقة صناعيا، وتتحدد درجة صلابة الجرافيت بكمية المادة المتماسكة التي تضاف إلى مسحوق الجرافيت أثناء التصنيع, فكلما زادت هذه المادة زادت صلابة الجرافيت.

ويتميز القلم الرصاص بالمدى الهائل من التأثيرات البصرية التي يمكن للفنان التعبير عنها بواسطته.. فباستخدام القلم الرصاص، والضغط المطرد، يمكن الحصول على خط، يسجل بحساسية أدق الإختلافات تنوعا، للتوتر العضلي، أثناء تحريك اليد، أما باستخدامه بزاوية حادة على الورق، فإن المساحة التي يتركها القلم من الفحم على الورق تصبح أوسع، ومن هنا فإن التنوع في السمك سيصبح أكثر وضوحا، وسيتوقف التنوع هنا ليس فقط على التوترات العضلية، بل وأيضاً على النوعية الملمسية للورق، كما أن هناك طرق لاستعمال الخطوط في مجموعة مختلفة، تحدث تأثيرات ملمسية للإيحاء بدرجة لونية معينة، ومن هذه الطرق التهشير المتوازي ومن مميزات هذا الأسلوب فعاليته في إبراز الدرجة اللونية، والطريقة الثانية هي التهشير المتقاطع.

تتعد أنواع قلم الرصاص ،وعددها إثنى عشر نوعاَ وهي :

H1 - H2 - H3 - H4 - H5

B1 - B2 - B3 - B4 - B5

HB - HB2

و تشير تلك الرموز التي تكون مطبوعة مؤخرة القلم على نوعه، حيث يشير الحرف H إلى درجة الصلابة (خط رمادي)، والحرف B إلى درجة الليونة (خط أسود)


رسوم الفحم

تعتبر خامة الفحم من وسائل الرسم المثالية – رغم أصولها البسيطة – نظراً لسهولة التطبيق والاستخدام والإضافة والحذف، فالفحم من أفضل الخامات التي تناسب الرسم، ويتوفر الفحم في صور متعددة ما بين الخشن والناعم والصلب والأقل صلابة، ويتواجد فيه نوعان (الفحم النباتي) و(الفحم الصناعي) ويتميز الفحم الصناعي بثبات شكل قطعة الفحم عكس الطبيعي الذي تتغير فيه شكلها تبعاً لشكل النبات الأصلي، بالإضافة إلى أن الفحم الصناعي تتنوع فيه القطع من حيث درجة الصلابة والفحم الأقل صلابة يتميز بسواد خطوطه عن الفحم الصلب. ومما يجعل الفحم الطبيعي وسيلة جيدة للرسم هو تنوع الخط ودرجات الظلال التي ينتجه, كذلك السهولة التي يمكن استخدامه بها لإظهار تفاصيل الرسم, بالإضافة إلى إمكانية استخدام الممحاة بسهولة والتي يتفوق فيها على الفحم الصناعي، ويمكن تثبيته عن طريق استخدام أنواع من المواد المثبتة (قد يغير المثبت من الدرجات).


الطباشير

هي خامة شبيهة بالفحم حيث يتم معالجتها ببعض الأصباغ والصمغ، وألوان الطباشير التي كانت تستخدم في الماضي هي الأسود والأحمر والأبيض. فأقلام (الكونتى) التي تعتبر نوع من أنواع الطباشير الأسود المصنعة على هيئة متفاوتة السمك، تستخدم بنجاح للحصول على نتائج دقيقة أكثر من الفحم أو الطباشير الأحمر، نظراً للخصائص الدقيقة للخط الناتج عنها، كما أن الدرجات المختلفة التي يمكن الحصول عليها عند تنفيذ الظل والضوء يجعل من الصعب التفريق بينهما وبين الفحم، وهى أكثر دقة ونعومة في خطوطها. أما الطباشير الأحمر :- فيشترك مع الفحم في إمكانية الحصول على تدرجات لونية من خلال معالجة الرسم بالأنامل أو اللباد كما في حالة الفحم, وهى تتيح للفنان قدراً من الحرية من خلال إمكانية التعديل، وتختلف عن الفحم في حاجته للتثبيت أكثر، وعلى الرغم من ذلك فالطباشير الأحمر يعد من الوسائل الممتازة في الرسوم التحضيرية, كما يمكن معالجته أيضاً بمحلول مائي للصمغ العربي باستخدام الفرشاة للحصول على درجات إضافية من الظلال، ويمكن أيضاً استخدام الطباشير الأسود إلى جواره أو الزنك كحبر مخفف وكذلك أقلام الفضة. أما الطباشير الأبيض فيستخدم عادة مع الورق الملون أومع الرسوم الغامقة للحصول على درجات متوسطة من الظلال، أو لعمل المساحات المشرقة في الرسم، وعادة يستخدم لمعالجة تدرج الظلال في الأشكال حيث يتيح للفنان عمل دراسة سريعة لتفاوت الضوء والظل دون أن يفقد تفاصيل كثيرة, وقد ساد استعمال الطباشير بكثرة في أوروبا، وخصوصاً في عصر النهضة، كأداة تشبع رغبة الفنانين المتزايدة في الحصول في رسومهم على التأثيرات الملمسية وتحقيق التعبير عن القيم الفنية وعن التجسيم.

الرسم بألوان الباستيل

تمثل أقلام الباستيل حلقة الوصل بين خامات الطباشير وبين الخامات ذات الطابع الزيتي، ففي الوقت الذي تحتفظ فيه بكثير من خواص الطباشير نجد أن المادة الدهنية التي تضاف إليه تجعل منه خامة أكثر نعومة، الأمر الذي يجعله أكثر فعالية في مدى خطوطه وجودة ملمسه من الفحم الصناعي والطبيعي, كما أنه يتميز بالنقاء وشدة النصوع، وبإضافة الأبيض يمكن أن يحصل الفنان على مدى واسع من الدرجات النغمية بين الفاتح والقاتم. وقد بدأ تصنيع ألوان الباستيل بعدد محدود من الألوان بنفس طريقة ألوان الطباشير، غير أنه وبحلول القرن السابع عشر تزايد عدد هذه الألوان, ومن هنا حصلت تقنية الرسم بألوان الباستيل على انتشار واسع في مجال رسم الصورة الشخصية ذات الأحجام الصغيرة نظراً للتنوع وإمكانية التعبير عن الملمس. وقد استخدم الفنانون الإيطاليون ألوان الباستيل في القرن السابع عشر، وقد أصبح في القرن الثامن عشر فناً مستقلاً، وفى أواخر القرن التاسع عشر استخدمت بكثرة في فن الإنطباعيين الفرنسيين، فاستخدمها (ديجا) Degas و(لوتريك) Lautrec حيث أنهما كانا يؤكدان على الإحساس القوى بالموجز الخطى وليس على محاولة محاكاة التدرجات المتلاحقة واللون، مما نصادفه في الأعمال المنفذة بوسيط لونى سائل.

رسوم الألوان المائية

تتميز هذه التقنية بسرعة جفاف اللون، حيث تستخدم بإضافة الماء مما يجعل الألوان تحتفظ بشفافيتها ونضارتها، فالماء هنا يقوم بمهمة تخفيف درجة الألوان، ومع استخدام الفرشاة تتاح للفنان إمكانيات هائلة من التعبير. والفنان يبدأ الرسم بالألوان الفاتحة ومنها ينتقل إلى الألوان الأكثر دكانة، مع المحافظة على المظهر الرطب لمادة اللون لأن جمال الألوان المائية يتوقف على شفافية مادتها، وترجع جذور الرسم بالألوان المائية إلى عصور الفراعنة، أما رسوم الألوان المائية بالمفهوم الحديث فقد عرف منذ عام 1400 م، وقد استعملت في العصور الكلاسيكية حتى نهاية العصور الوسطى في أوروبا، وتكاد تكون معظم الرسومات الإيضاحية وزخرفة المحظوظات الزاهية في العصور الوسطى قد نفذت بالألوان المائية.

الليثوجراف

هي خامة رائعة في إنتاج الرسوم تعطى نتيجة مماثلة تقريباً للرسوم المنفذة مباشرة على الورق لدرجة صعوبة التفريق بينهما. ويتم عمل الرسم على قطعة الليثوجراف التي يتم تحضيرها بدقة للحصول على سطح ناعم ويستخدم طباشير ذو خاصية دهنية (زيتية) ومتدرج النعومة، ويتم معاملة هذه الخامة بحذر لكي لا تعطى أثار للأصابع على الرسم، ويقوم الفنان بمعالجة قطعة الليثوجراف بمحلول الصمغ العربي وبعض حمض النتريك، ومع أن الحجر هو الخامة المثالية للأداء الليثوجرافى، فإنه يمكن استعمال ألواح معدنية كذلك محضرة كيميائيا، ومن الممكن أيضاً تحضير رسم بالقلم الليثوجراف فوق ورق خاص ثم نقله بعد ذلك إلى الحجر بالضغط، بدلاً من تنفيذ الرسم المباشر على الحجر. وفى رسم للفنان (بابلو بيكاسو) لصورة شخصية لـ (جاكلين) يتصف هذا العمل بالتلقائية والسرعة والمهارة في الخطوط والدرجات اللونية الرمادية بأسلوب رسوم الليثوجراف.


الأكلريلك

خامة حديثة في الفن، وقاصرة الاستعمال من جانب بعض الفنانين، وهى شبيهة بالألوان المائية من حيث الوسيط فهي تذاب في الماء، إلا أنها تشبه الألوان الزيتية في ثباتها بعد الجفاف وتصبح أكثر لمعاناً من ألوان الجواش، وهى خامة تحتاج إلى السرعة في الأداء نظرا لسرعة جفافها. ويتمتع (الأكلريلك) بالمرونة وتعديل الأخطاء مثل الألوان الزيتية، كما يمكن استخدامه عن طريق أجهزة الرش حيث يعطى تنوع في الدرجات من حيث الشفافية إلى العتمة حسب إحتياج العمل وتبعاً لأسلوب وإرادة الفنان

الرسم بمساعدة الكمبيوتر

لتتبع تطور الفنون البصرية فإن الرسم بمساعدة الكمبيوتر يعد إختراعاً, فقد قضت الضرورة أن يصبح الفنان مبتكراً ومتبنياً لكل جديد يمكن استخدامه في عمله، فمعرفة علم المعادن والهندسة والكيمياء كانت أدوات هامة في النحت والعمارة والرسم والتصوير، فحتى أقلام الرصاص الشائعة كانت في يوم من الأيام – ليس بالبعيد – إختراعاً عظيماً أثر في ممارسة فن الرسم، ولذلك فليس من الغريب أن يكون للكمبيوتر تأثيراً على الفن وخاصة فن الرسم.

مثال الفنانة باربرا نسيم Barbara Nessim كانت تستخدم الكمبيوتر منذ الثمانينات لأعمال فنية, وقد حققت سمعة طيبة في هذا المجال والرسم (أحلام القمر) والمنفذ بكمبيوتر ماكنتوش وبرامج)ماك بينت وفول بينت("Mac Paint and Full Paint", استخدمت (باربرا) برنامجاً خاصاً لتقسيم الرسم إلى لوحات عديدة " 16 " لوحة إستخدمتها كبلاطات وضعتها بجوار بعضها، وبانتهاء هذا الرسم وتجميعه قامت بالتلوين اليدوي للعمل مستخدمة الباستيل والجواش.
*
تابع*
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/رسم
​


----------



## النهيسى (1 أبريل 2011)

*مواضيع مرتبطة*

*فن  *

الفن هو الإبداع الحر تحت عنوان الجمال

الفن أو الفنون هي لغة استخدمها الإنسان لترجمة التعابير التي ترد في ذاته الجوهرية وليس تعبيرا عن حاجة الإنسان لمتطلبات حياته رغم أن بعض العلماء يعتبرون الفن ضرورة حياتية للإنسان كالماء والطعام.
فالفن هو موهبة إبداع وهبها الخالق لكل إنسان لكن بدرجات تختلف بين الفرد والآخر. لكن لا نستطيع أن نصف كل هؤلاء الناس بفنانين إلا الذين يتميزون عن غيرهم بالقدرة الإبداعية الهائلة. فكلمة الفن هي دلالة على المهارات المستخدمة لإنتاج أشياء تحمل قيمة جمالية على تعريفة فمن ضمن التعريفات أن الفن مهارة – حرفة – خبرة – إبداع – حدس –محاكاة. 
تعريف وتقييم للفن أصبحت مشكلة خاصة منذ أوائل القرن العشرين على يد ريتشارد ووليهم.. يميز ثلاثة مناهج :

    الواقعية، حيث الجودة الجمالية هي قيمة مطلقة مستقلة عن أي رأي الإنسان
    الموضوعية، حيث أنه هو أيضا قيمة مطلقة، ولكن يعتمد على التجربة الإنسانية عامة
    النسبوية، وهو ليس من قيمة مطلقة، المنحى الفلسفي الذي يقول يعدم وجود حقيقة مطلقة.


وقد قسم الفن قديما إلى سبعة أقسام لكن حديثا فقد قسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام شاملة هي :

    الفن التشكيلي، مثل الرسم – الألوان – الخط – الهندسة – التصميم – فن العمارة – النحت – الصناعات التقليدية – الأضواء....
    الفن الصوتي، مثل الموسيقى – الغناء- عالم السنما والمسرح – الشعر – الحكايات – التجويد – لترتيل.....
    الفن الحركي، مثل الرقص – السرك – الألعاب السحرية – بعض الرياضات – البهلوان والتهريج – مسرح الميم – الدمى....

= المفهوم التقليد الرومانسي في تاريخ الفن ،حيث تم تصنيف مجال الفنون تبعا للعلوم الإنسانية.

طبيعة الفن

"واحدة من أكثر مراوغة من المشاكل التقليدية للثقافة الإنسان". ،وقد تم تعريفها بوصفها وسيلة للتعبير والتواصل من العواطف والأفكار ،وسيلة لاستكشاف وتقدر العناصر الشكلية لمصلحتهم الخاصة، وعلى التنكر البيئي أو التمثيل.


هو ذلك المبتكر ذو الأفكار الغريبة عن التقليد، فالفنان غالبا ما يكون سابقا لعصره أين ما يضن بقية الناس أنه شبيه بذلك المجنون نظرا لتميز أفكاره. لكنه في الواقع يعتبرأذكى الناس وأكثرهم خيالا وإحساسا. فالفنان هو ركيزة الحضارة والقائد الكفؤ لقاطرة التطور. فدخوله لأي مجال عملى أو علمي قد يحوله من العالم المعقول إلى العالم اللامعقول.

ليو تولستوي الذي عرف الفن باعتباره وسائل غير مباشرة للاتصال من شخص إلى آخر.
  نظرية الفن

تشكلت جذور نظريّة الفن في فلسفة إيمانويل كانط، والتي وضعت في أوائل القرن العشرين من قبل روجر فراي وكلايف بيل. كما وأنّ الفن والتنكر البيئي أو التمثيل لها جذور عميقة في فلسفة أرسطو.

وحالياً تستخدم كلمة فن لتدل على أعمال إبداعية تخضع للحاسة العامة كفن الرقص، الموسيقى، الغناء، الكتابة أو التأليف والتلحين وهو تعبير عن الموهبة الإبداعية. وقد بدأ الإنسان في ممارسة الفن منذ 30 ألف سنة، وكانت الرسوم تتكون من أشكال الحيوانات وعلامات تجريدية رمزية فوق جدران الكهوف، وتعتبر هذه الأعمال من فن العصر الباليوثي.

ومنذ آلاف السنين كان البشر يتحلون بالزينة والمجوهرات والأصباغ، وفي معظم المجتمعات القديمة الكبري كانت تعرف هوية الفرد من خلال الأشكال الفنية التعبيرية التي تدل عليه كما في نماذج ملابسه وطرزها وزخرفة الجسم وتزيينه وعادات الرقص. أو من الإحتفالية أو الرمزية الجماعية الإشاراتية التي كانت تتمثل في التوتم (مادة) الذي يدل علي قبيلته أو عشيرته. وكان التوتم يزخرف بالنقش ليروي قصة أسلافه أو تاريخهم. وفي المجتمعات الصغيرة كانت الفنون تعبر عن حياتها أو ثقافتها، فكانت الإحتفالات والرقص تعبر عن سير أجدادهم وأساطيرهم حول الخلق أو مواعظ ودروس تثقيفية. وكثير من الشعوب كانت تتخذ من الفن وسيلة لنيل العون من العالم الروحاني في حياتهم. وفي المجتمعات الكبري كان الحكام يستأجرون الفنانيين للقيام باعمال تخدم بناءهم السياسي كما في بلاد الإنكا، فلقد كانت الطبقة الراقية تقبل علي الملابس والمجوهرات والمشغولات المعدنية الخاصة بزينتهم إبان القرنين 15م- و16 م، لتدل علي وضعهم الإجتماعي. بينما كانت الطبقة الدنيا تلبس الملابس الخشنة والرثة. وحالياً نجد أن الفنون تستخدم في المجتمعات الكبري لغرض تجاري أو سياسي أوديني أو تجاري وتخضع للحماية الفكرية. 


ويقدّم لنا "ول وايريل ديورانت" تحليله ورؤيته لبدايات الفنون ونشأتها في الجزء الأول من كتابه "قصة الحضارة"، وذلك من خلال نظريات العديد من الفلاسفة والباحثين التي جمعها في رؤيته الخاصة الموحدة بالشكل التالي: [ ولنا أن نقول بأنه عن الرقص نشأ العزف الموسيقي على الآلات كما نشأت المسرحية، فالعزف الموسيقي- فيما يبدو- قد نشأ عن رغبة الإنسان في توقيع الرقص توقيعاً له فواصل تحدده وتصاحبه أصوات تقويه … وكانت آلات العزف محدودة المدى والأداء، ولكنها من حيث الأنواع لا تكاد تقع تحت الحصر… صنعها من قرون الحيوانات وجلودها وأصدافها وعاجها، ومن النحاس والخيزران والخشب. ثم زخرف الإنسان هذه الآلات بالألوان والنقوش الدقيقة…. ونشأ بين القبائل منشدون محترفون كما نشأ بينهم الراقصون المحترفون. وتطور السلم الموسيقي في غموض وخفوت حتى أصبح على ما هو عليه الآن. ومن الموسيقى والغناء والرقص مجتمعة. خلق لنا "الهمجي" المسرحية والأوبرا. ذلك لأن الرقص البدائي كان في كثير من الأحيان يختص بالمحاكاة، فقد كان يحاكي حركات الحيوان والإنسان... ثم أنتقل إلى أداء يحاكي به الأفعال والحوادث … فبغير هؤلاء ““ الهمج ““ وما أنفقوه في مائة ألف عام في تجريب وتحسس لما كتب للمدنيّة النهوض، فنحن مدينون لهم بكل شيء تقريباً… 


و يمكن التمييز بين مصطلحات يحدث بينها خلط كبير كالاتي :

    فن:مفهوم شامل يضم إ نتاج الإنسان الإبداعي، وتعتبر لونا من الثقافةالإنسانية لأنها تعبير عن "التعبيرية الذاتية" وليست تعبيرا عنحاجة.

    فنون مرئية/بصرية:مجموعة الفنون التي تهتم اساساً بإنتاج اعمال فنية تحتاج لتذوقها إلى الرؤية البصرية المحسوسة على اختلاف الوسائط المُستخدمة في إنتاجها.

    فنون جميلة :الفنون التي ترتبط بالجمال والحس المرهف اللازم لتذوقها، وترتبط حالياً بالدراسة الأكاديمية للفنون الكلاسيكية الجميلة

        مثل : الرسم والتصوير الزيتي والنحت والعمارة والموسيقي والباليه.

    فنون تشكيلية:هو إنتاج عمل فني من الطبيعة ويُصاغ بصياغة جديدة ؛أي يُشكل تشكيل اً جديداً، وهذا ما نطلق عليه كلمة (التشكيل).

    فنون تطبيقية :الأعمال الحرفية التي نتتج اعمالاً تتصف بالجمال وتحتاج إلى الحس الفني لإنتاجها.


أنواع الفن

هناك أنواع عديدة للفن، منها ما زال عبر التاريخ، ومنها ما ظهر حديثا. اليوم هناك فنون جميلة مثل التصوير والنحت والحفر والعمارة والتصميم الداخلي والرسم وهو أبرزها. وهناك فنون كالموسيقى الأدب والشعر والرقص والمسرح. وجاء تطويرا على المسرح السينما ورسوم متحركة وفن الصورة والفن ان جاز التعبير شيء هلامي متغير يرجع إلى وجهات النظر أحيانا وللثقافة أحيانا وللعصور أحيانا. ويمكننا الاعتماد على تصنيف "ايتيان سوريو" الذي قسّم الفنون إلى سبعة فنون عامة تحوي كل منها مجموعة متدرّجة من الفنون ضمن مسميات متنوّعة ليقدّم لنا الفنون السبعة كونه التصنيف الأكثر شمولاً وتداولاً، لتصبح السينما هي الفن السابع. 

فنون تشكيلية

    Plastic Arts

    الرسم Drawing
    التصوير الزيتي Oil Painting
    تصوير جداري Mural Painting
    الفسيفساء/ الموزاييك Mosaic
    النحت Sculpture



    التصوير الضوئي Photography
    الطبعات الفنية Printmaking
    التصميم Design
    فن الكتابة بالخط Calligraphy
    العمارة Architecture



    فنون الوسائط المتعددة Mixed Media
    فن التجميع/ كولاج Collage
    فن التركيب Assemblage
    فن الفيديو Vedio Art
    فنون الكمبيوتر

  الفنون التعبيرية

    فن الأداء الحي performing arts
    فن الحركات الإيحائية Mime(pantomime) art
    الرقص
    التمثيل
    الإلقاء

  الفنون التطبيقية

Applied art and Crafts

    تصميم داخلي
    تصميم الأزياء
    الحياكة والتطريز
    الزخرفة
    صناعة السجاد



    ديكور
    صناعة الأثاث
    صناعة الزجاج المعشّق
    صناعة الحُلي والمجوهرات
    الخزف

  الفنون غير المرئية

    الشعر
    الأدب
    الموسيقي
    المسرح
    الأوبرا
    الغناء
    فن الطهي culinary art
    الإلقاء والخطابة

*
تابع*

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/فن
​


----------



## النهيسى (1 أبريل 2011)

*فنون تشكيلية*

الفنون المرئية : البصرية

هى مجموعة الفنون التي تهتم اساساً بإنتاج اعمال فنية تحتاج لتذوقها إلى الرؤية البصرية المحسوسة على اختلاف الوسائط المُستخدمة في إنتاجها فهي الأعمال الفنيّة التي تشغل حيّزاً من الفراغ كالرسم والتلوين والنحت (تأخذ شكلاً) وبالتالي يمكن قياس أبعادها بوحدات قياس المكان (كالمتر والمتر المربع) وهي بهذا تختلف عن الفنون الزمانيّة كالرقص والشعر والموسيقى والتي تقاس بوحدات قياس الزمن (الدقائق والثواني) لتصبح لدينا الفنون السبعة بجمع الفنون التشكيليّة والزمانيّة وتلك التي تحمل الصفتين معاً كالسينما (تشكيليّة/زمانيّة).

و الفنون المرئية هي لفظة عامة تشمل الفنون التشكيلية (بالإنجليزية: Plastic Arts‏) والفنون التعبيرية (بالإنجليزية: Performing Arts‏) والفنون التطبيقية (بالإنجليزية: Applied Arts and Crafts‏)..

و قديماً عُرفت الفنون المرئية انها فقط الفنون الجميلة مثل: الرسم والتصوير والنحت والعمارة ؛ واستُثنت الفنون التطبيقية والمهارات الفنية الحرفية مثل: الخزف والحياكة والنجارة وتصميم الحُليّ والأزياء ،فلم يتم اعتبارها فنوناً حتى اندلاع (حركة الفنون والمهارات الفنية Arts and Crafts movement) التاريخية في بريطانيا في نهايات القرن الـ19 وبدايات القرن العشرين والتي هدفت إلى الدمج بين الفنون الجميلة والفنون التطبيقية.

تتميز الفنون التشكيلية عن فنون الأداء performing arts وفنون اللغة language arts وفن الطهي culinary art وغيرها امن أصناف الفنون، لكن الحدود بينهم تبقى واهية.

فالعديد من الفنانين ينخرطون في عدة أنواع من الفنون أو يمزجون الفنون المرئية مع بعضها أو مع أشكال فنية غير مرئية مثل : الموسيقى والكلام المنطوق spoken word






و يمكن التمييز بين مصطلحات يحدث بينها خلط كبير كالاتي :

    فن : مفهوم شامل يضم نتاج الإنسان الإبداعي، وتعتبر لونا من الثقافة الإنسانية لأنها تعبير عن "التعبيرية الذاتية" وليست تعبيرا عن حاجة.

    فنون مرئية/ بصرية:مجموعة الفنون التي تهتم اساساً بإنتاج اعمال فنية تحتاج لتذوقها إلى الرؤية البصرية المحسوسة على اختلاف الوسائط المُستخدمة في إنتاجها.

    فنون جميلة : الفنون التي ترتبط بالجمال والحس المرهف اللازم لتذوقها، وترتبط حالياً بالدراسة الأكاديمية للفنون الكلاسيكية الجميلة

        مثل : الرسم والتصوير الزيتي والنحت والعمارة والموسيقي والباليه.

    فنون تشكيلية :هو إنتاج عمل فني من الطبيعة ويُصاغ بصياغة جديدة ؛أي يُشكل تشكيلاً جديداً، وهذا ما نطلق عليه كلمة (التشكيل).

    فنون تطبيقية :الأعمال الحرفية التي نتتج اعمالاً تتصف بالجمال وتحتاج إلى الحس الفني لإنتاجها.

فنون تشكيلية

    Plastic Arts

    التخطيط Drawing
    الرسم الزيتي Oil Painting
    تصوير جداري Mural Painting
    الفسيفساء/ الموزاييك Mosaic
    النحت Sculpture



    التصوير الضوئي Photography
    الطبعات الفنية Printmaking
    التصميم Design
    فن الكتابة بالخط Calligraphy
    العمارة Architecture



    فنون الوسائط المتعددة Mixed Media
    فن التجميع/ كولاج Collage
    فن التركيب Assemblage
    فن الفيديو Video Art
    فنون الكمبيوتر


التخطيطDrawing
رسم لشخص عاري _القرن 16



 
 التخطيط

التخطيط هو تعبير تشكيلي يستلزم عمل علاقة ما على سطح ما، وهو التعبير عن الأشياء بواسطة الخط أساساًً أو البقع أو بأي أداة. والرسم قد يكون تسجيلاًً لخطوط سريعة لبعض الملاحظات أو المشاهد والخواطر لشكل ما في لحظة معينة، وقد يكون عملاًً تحضيرياًً لوسيلة أخرى من وسائل التعبير الفني، ولكنه في أحيان كثيرة ما يكون عملاًً فنياً مستقلاًً قائماً بذاته. ومن أهم الفنانين التشكيليين في مجال الرسم الفنان التشكيلي رأفت عدس الذي قام بعمل أكثر من 100000 رسم ولوحة وتصميم خلال مسيرته الفنية، حيث تتميز تصميماته الإبداعية بقابلية تطبيقها في مجال تصميم السجاد أو الخزف أو السيراميك أو أغلفة الكتب أو المنتجات أو الإعلانات وكذلك يتميز رأفت عدس بتصميماته ذات الطابع الخاص به التي تشكل فيه الألوان الصريحة مثل الأحمر والأصفر والأزرق والأخضر والأبيض والأسود وكذلك الخطوط السوداء الفاصلة بوضوح بين المساحات اللونية العناصر الرئيسية في أساسيات الرسم التصميمي الزخرفي. حيث تصبح لوحاته الكبيرة عنصرا أساسيا في ديكور القصور والفيلات الفاخرة في العديد من دول العالم حيث تشكل تناسقا (هارموني) مع ألوان وأثاث المكان.


الرسم Painting

        والتصوير بمفهومه الواسع هو عملية التعبير باستخدام اللون على اى سطح..

و هو من أكثر الفنون التي تأثرت واثرّت في المجتمع ؛ فامتزجت بـالحركات الفنية الثقافية مثل : المدرسة الكلاسيكية والمدرسة الرومانسية والمدرسة الواقعية والمدرسة التعبيرية والحركة الانطباعية والمدرسة السريالية والمدرسة التكعيبية وغيرها...

و هو يشمل : التصوير الزيتي _ الرسم الملون _ التصوير الجداري

الرسم الزيتي Oil Painting
جدارية العشاءالأخير لليوناردو دافنشي, تمبرا على حائط من الجسّو, 1495–1498  





لم تكن الألوان الزيتية مادة التلوين في الفن القديم بل كانت الأنكوستا، والتامبيرا، والفرسكو. ويرجع الفضل في اكتشاف الألوان الزيتية إلى الأخويين الهولنديين (هيوبرت وجان فان ايك).. فهما أول من أتقن مزج الألوان بالزيت وحصلا على مزيج سريع الجفاف ثم أنتقلت بذور التصوير الزيتي إلى بقية أنحاء العالم.
 تصوير جداري Mural Painting

الفنان إنسان متناقض نفسية متقلبة و....

الفسيفساء/ الموزاييك Mosaic

    الفسيفساء

من أقدم فنون التصوير. ترسم اللوحة الفسيفسائية عادة بانتظام عدد كبير منالقطع الصغيرة الملونة كي تكون بمجملها صورة تمثل مناظر طبيعية أو أشكال هندسية أو لوحات بشرية أو حيوانية. استخدام الفسيفساء قديم ويرجع لأيام السومريين ثم الرومان لكن هذا الفن العريق عاد للظهور من جديد بصورة حديثة تواكب العصر.

 فن النحت Sculpture 

هو فن تجسيدي يرتكز على إنشاء مجسمات ثلاثية الأبعاد لإنسان، حيوان... وذلك باستخدام الجص أو الشمع، أو نقش الصخور.

فن التصوير الضوئي Photography


هو عملية إنتاج صور بوساطة تأثيرات ضوئية؛ فالأشعةالمنعكسة من المنظر تكون خيالاً داخل مادة حساسة للضوء، ثم تعالج هذه المادة بعد ذلك، فينتج عنها صورة تمثل المنظر. ويسمى التصويرالضوئي أيضًا التصوير الفوتوغرافي. وكلمة فوتوغرافي ضوئي مشتقة من اليونانية، وتعني الرسم أو الكتابة بالضوء.
 الطبعات الفنية Printmaking


فن التصميم Design



هو التخطيط الذي يرسي الأساس لصنع كل كائن أو نظام. يمكن أن يستخدم كاسم وفعل على حد سواء, وعلى نحو أوسع يعني الفنون التطبيقية والهندسة
  فن الكتابة بالخط Calligraphy


الخط العربي هو فن وتصميم الكتابة في مختلف اللغات التي تستعمل الحروف العربية. تتميز الكتابة العربية بكونها متصلة مما يجعلها قابلة لاكتساب أشكال هندسية مختلفة من خلال المد والرجع والاستدارة والتزوية والتشابك والتداخل والتركيب.
  فنون الوسائط المتعددة Mixed Media

وهو مصطلح واسع الانتشار في عالم الحاسوب يرمز إلى استعمال عدة أجهزة إعلام مختلفة لحمل المعلومات مثل (النص، الصوت، الرسومات، الصور المتحركة، الفيديو، والتطبيقات التفاعلية).
عمل بالكولاج يتكون من صور فوتوغرافية وورق مجلات

  فن الكولاج/ فن التجميع 
Collage




هو فن يعتمد على قص ولصق العديد من المواد معا، وبالتالي تكوين شكلٍ جديد. إن استخدام هذه التقنية كان له تأثيره الجذري بين أوساط الرسومات الزيتية في القرن العشرين كنوع من الفن التجريدي أي التطويري الجاد.
  فن التركيب Assemblage
  فن الفيديو Video Art
  فنون الكمبيوتر
 انظر أيضاً :

        الفنون التطبيقية : (بالإنجليزية: Applied art and Crafts‏)

    تصميم داخلي
    تصميم الأزياء
    الحياكة والتطريز
    الزخرفة
    صناعة السجاد
    موقع الفنان التشكيلي رأفت عدس 



    ديكور
    صناعة الأثاث
    صناعة الزجاج المعشّق
    صناعة الحُلي والمجوهرات
    الخزف


الحركات الفنية الغربية حسب القرون
القرن 14 إلى 18 	
قوطي  · عصر النهضة (14ق) · الافتعالية (16ق) · الباروك (17ق) · الروكوكو - الكلاسيكية المحدثة - الرومانسية (18ق)
القرن 19 	
الواقعية · ما قبل الرفائيلية · الأكاديمية · الانطباعية · مابعد الانطباعية · الانطباعية الجديدة · Chromoluminarism · التنقيطية · Cloisonnism · مجموعة الأنبياء · البنائية · الرمزية · مدرسة نهر هادسون
القرن 20 	
الحداثة · التكعيبية · التعبيرية · التعبيرية التجريدية · التجريدية · جمعية الفنانون الجدد الميونخية · مجموعة الراكب الأزرق · مجموعة الجسر · دادا · الوحشية · الوحشية الجديدة · أرت نوفو · باوهاوس · دي ستيل · آرت ديكو · بوب آرت · المستقبلية · التفوقية · السيريالية · تجريدية غنائية · مابعد الحداثة · الفن المفاهيمي  · تصميم الأراضي  · التعبيرية الجديدة · الفن الغريب  · الفنانون البريطانيون الشباب
القرن 21 	
ألعاب الفيديو

*تابع*

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/فنون_تشكيلية​


----------



## النهيسى (1 أبريل 2011)

*التصوير زيتي*

تصوير زيتى هو أحد أشكال الفنون التشكيلية وقد عُرف هذا الفن منذ أقدم العصور ،وكان سائدا عند قدماء المصريين الآشوريين اليونانيين..
وقد لعب دورا هاما في تاريخ الحضارة والمدنية.
ولم تكن الألوان الزيتية مادة التلوين في الفن القديم بل كانت الأنكوستا، والتامبيرا، والفرسكو.





أنواع التصوير

    الأنكوستا :ألوان تمتزج بالشمع السائل وتستعمل وهي ساخنة.

    التامبيرا :ألوان ناعمة جدا تمزج بصفار البيض والصمغ.

    الفريسكو :كلمة إيطالية معناها طازج يلون بها على الجص الحديث المزج.

ويرجع الفضل في اكتشاف الألوان الزيتية إلى الأخويين الهولنديين(هيوبرت وجان فان ايك) فهما أول من أتقن مزج الألوان بالزيت وحصلا على مزيج سريع الجفاف وضاء اللون ثم أنتقلت بذور التصوير الزيتي إلى سائرالأقطار.
وقد بلغ قمته على مدار التاريخ وقد اشتهر بهذا النوع من الفنون التشكلية فنانين كثيرين منهم بيكاسو ،ليوناردو دا فينشي ومايكل أنجلو.

 السطح المُستخدم للرسم

هى السطح الذي يرسم عليه الفنان بخامة الالوان الزيتيةوهو عادة يكون من القماش وهو اما الدمور أو توال أو الخشب وفى جميع الحالات يجب معالجة السطح وذلك عن طريق سد مسامه بمعجون حتى لا يتسرب اللون خلال الانسجة وفى حالة إذا كان السطح المراد الرسم عليه هو القماش يشد اولا على برواز من الخشب لكى تكون الابعاد متساوية ولا يحدث أي كرمشة في أي جزئ من اللوحة.


طريقة تحضير السطح للعمل

يمكن تحضير هذا القماش بشد الخيش على إطار خشبي وتحضير الغراء بنقعه في الماء لمدة 24 ساعة. ثم تسخينه حتى يذوب الغراء ويترك السائل حتى يبرد. ويدهن الخيش بطبقة ثانية وثالثة حتى تتشبع مسامه. وبعد جفاف الخيش تماما يصقل سطحه بورق الصنفرة وبذلك يصبح معدا للرسم عليه.






المعجون

معجون زيتى يحتوى على :

-1 جزئ غراء يضاف على 3 جزئ ماء ساخن.

-1 جزئ زيت مجهز.

-5 جزئ سبيداج.


الالوان

تسمى الاخضاب فهى تعطى اللون المطلوب ولا تذوب في الزيت وتكون منتشرة فيه ويزيد العمق اللونى وويزيد البريق. يجب أن يكون اللون له قوة لونية أي له القدرة على التلوين وقوة عتامة أي مقدرة على اخفاء السطح الذي تحته.


لمحة عن كيمياء الألوان

أن أكثر الألوان الموجودة في المكتبات مستخلصة كيميائيا من مركبات معدنية وعضوية، منها مايذوب بالماء والكحول ومنها مايمزج بالزيت وغيرة.ومعظم الألوان يمكن مزجها مع بعض بدون ضرر إلا ان بعضها قد يتفاعل كيميائيا فيفسد اللون المطلوب وبالتالي يفسد جمال اللوحة ويضيع رونقها.

والألوان منها ماهو شديد اللون وكثيف ويحتاج إلى كمية كبيرة من الزيت ويستعمل غالبا في تلوين المسطحات الأولى من اللوحة.
ومنها ماهو خفيف وشفاف ويستعمل بمسحات خفيفة.


بعض الإرشادات عن تفاعل الألوان ببعضها

    الأبيض أكثر الألوان استعمالا

وأهم أنواعه :

    الأبيض الزنك فهو لايتفاعل مع الهواء
    أبيض الرصاص الذي يتغير لونه بتأثير الجو.
    أماأبيض الفضة فلا يجوز إضافتة لأخضر فيرونيزأوأخضر الكروم.

    يستحسن استعمال جميع الألوان الترابية لأنها ثابتة لاتتغير.

    أن ألوان الكادميوم أفضل بكثير من الكروم

المُذيبات

هى الجزئ المتطاير ومهمتها ضبط اللزوجة وإعطاء طبقة منتظمة على اللوحة ويجب أن يكون لها قوة اذابة وهو التربنتين.

الزيوت المستخدمة

ان الزيت له أهمية كبيرة بالنسبة للتصوير الزيتى..
فهو يربط اللون بالسطح ويمكن التحك في درجة اللمعان بزيادة نسبة الزيت أو الاقلال منه. ويجب أن يكون الزيت المستخدم في الرسم أن يكون من الزيوت الجفوفة أى تجف بالهواء مثل زيت بذرة الكتان.


المجففات

هى المواد التي تضاف إلى الزيوت والالوان أثناء عملية الرسم لتسرع من جفافه ولا تضاف إلى أي زيوت الا التي تجف بالاكسدة في الهواء.

أنواع الفرش

الفرشاة الجيدة هي التي تستوعب أكبر كمية من اللون المخلوط بالزيت بين شعرها. ومنها الفرشاة ذات الشعر الخشن المصنوعة من شعر الخنزير الصينى وذلك لان الشعرة مسننة بطولها.ويجب مراعاة تنظيف الفرشاة جيدا بعد عملية الرسم وذلك عن طريق غمرها في المذيب التربنتين ثم بعد ذلك غسلها بالمياه الساخنة.ويجب عدم وضعها في وضع رأسى وترتكز على الشعر كى لا يتلف.

كيف تبدأ بتصوير لوحة زيتية

بعد شد الخيش على الإطار ارسم الموضوع بالفحم لسهولة ازالته
وعند مزج الألوان على اللوحة استعمل سكينا خاصة أو فرشاة ثم أشرع باستخدام اللون بتذويبه في زيت بذرة الكتان مضافا اليه بضعة نقاط من التربنتين بنسبة 2الى1.. وتغطى اللوحة بالألوان المطابقة للعناصر الموجودة في الموضوع مع مراعاة الدقة في التعبير عن درجات اللون وعلاقة الألوان بعضها ببعض لتحقيق الأنسجام اللوني الهارموني


http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/تصوير_زيتي


​​


----------



## النهيسى (1 أبريل 2011)

*مارك شاغال*






مارك شاجال (وذلك النطق وفقًا للأبجدية الصوتية العالمية)  (ولد في السابع من يوليو 1887، وتوفى في الثامن والعشرين من مارس 1985)، كان فنانًا يهوديًا روسيًا. ولد شاجال في جمهورية روسيا البيضاء (انضمت بعد ذلك للإمبراطورية الروسية) وحصل على الجنسية الفرنسية في عام 1937. كما ارتبط اسمه بالعديد من المدارس الفنية المهمة وكان واحدًا من أنجح فناني القرن العشرين.

في الواقع، لقد رسم لنفسه طريقًا مهنيًا متميزًا في جميع الأدوات والوسائل الفنية والتي تشمل اللوحات الزيتية والرسوم التوضيحية للكتب والزجاج الملون وتصميم ديكورات المسارح والرسم على الخزف والنسيج المزدان بالرسوم والرسوم المطبوعة. هذا بالإضافة إلى أن الصور الشعرية الساحرة والكثيرة في أعمال شاجال لاقت إعجاب العالم أجمع وقال عنه الناقد الفني روبرت هيوز إنه "الفنان اليهودي المثالي في القرن العشرين".

حقق شاجال شهرة واسعة وثروة ضخمة كرائد من رواد مذهب الحداثة وكواحد من أهم فناني المدرسة الرمزية في القرن العشرين. كما قدم على مدار حياته المهنية الطويلة مجموعة من اللوحات التي تعد من أفضل اللوحات المشهورة والمحبوبة في وقتنا هذا. وفقًا لما قاله المؤرخ الفني مايكل جيه لويس، كان شاجال يعتبر "آخر الموجودين من الجيل الأول من الفنانين المحدثين الأوروبيين". ولعقود من الزمن، كان يُنظر إلى شاجال على أنه "أبرز وأفضل فنان يهودي على مستوى العالم". قبل شاجال القيام بالعديد من الأعمال غير اليهودية، بما في ذلك الزجاج الملون في كاتدرائيات مدينتي ريمز وميتز والنصب التذكاري لداج هامرشولد في الأمم المتحددة والصور الجدارية الرائعة في سقف أوبرا باريس.

أما أهم أعمال شاجال فكانت في فترة الحرب العالمية الأولى عندما سافر بين مدن سانت بيترسبيرج وباريس وبرلين. وخلال هذه الفترة، تمكن من ابتكار مزيجه وأسلوبه الخاص في الفن الحديث اعتمادًا على رؤيته لثقافة الفلكلور اليهودي في أوروبا الشرقية. ولقد قضى شاجال فترة الحرب في روسيا. وكانت ثورة أكتوبر التي حدثت عام 1917 في روسيا سلاحًا ذا حدين بالنسبة له؛ حيث قدمت له فرصة وعرضته للخطر في آن واحد. ومنذ ذلك الحين، أصبح شاجال واحدًا من أبرز فناني الاتحاد السوفيتي ورائدًا من رواد مذهب الحداثة. كما أسس مدرسة فيتبيسك للفنون التي تعد من أبرز مدارس الفن في الاتحاد السوفيتي. ومع ذلك، "كان ينظر شعب الاتحاد السوفيتي إلى شاجال على أنه شخص نكرة نظرًا لأنه يهودي ورسام لا تمجد أعماله بطولات الشعب السوفيتي". ونتيجة لذلك، سرعان ما انتقل مع زوجته إلى باريس إلى غير رجعة. 

ولقد كتب المؤرخ الفني لويس أن شاجال اشتهر بأمرين وهو أنه رائد مذهب الحداثة وفنان يهودي بارز. ولقد عاصر شاجال العصر الذهبي للحداثة في باريس حيث جمع بين أشكال الفن التكعيبي والرمزي والفوقي. ولقد أدى تأثير الفن الفوقي إلى ظهور السيريالية. ومع ذلك، وطوال هذه المراحل التي مر بها أسلوب شاجال،   عاش  في قريته الأصلية بفيتبيسك.  وعندما مات ماتيس، قال بابلو بيكاسو في الخمسينيات من القرن العشرين إن "شاجال هو الرسام الوحيد الذي ما زال على قيد الحياة ويفهم المعنى الحقيقي للألوان


السيرة الذاتية

ولد مارك شاجال في ليوزنو أو (ليوزنا) بالقرب من فيتبيسك وهي تقع الآن داخل حدود روسيا البيضاء. وكان شاجال أكبر إخوته البالغ عددهم تسعة وكانت عائلته يهودية مترابطة يسيطر عليها والده، ويدعى خاتسكل (زاخار) شاجال وكان يعمل تاجرًا في أسماك الرنجة وكان اسم والدته فيجيت. وتظهر هذه الفترة من حياته في أعماله وكان عادةً ما يصفها بأنها من الفترات السعيدة في حياته على الرغم من الفقر الذي عانت منه الأسرة آنذاك. جدير بالذكر أن منزل الأسرة الموجود في شارع بوكروفسكايا تحول الآن إلى متحف مارك شاجال.  

بدأ شاجال دراسة الرسم في عام 1906 مع أحد الفنانين الموجودين في بلدته وكان يدعى ياهودا بن. وفي عام 1907، انتقل للسكن في مدينة سانت بيترسبيرج. وهناك التحق بمدرسة Society of Art Supporters (مجتمع المهتمين بالفن) ودرس على يد نيكولاي روريتش. وفي هذه المدرسة أيضًا تعرف على أفكار المسرح التجريبي وأعمال بعض الفنانين التجريبيين، مثل جاوجوين.[5] ومنذ عام 1908 وحتى عام 1910، درس شاجال الرسم على يد ليون باكست في مدرسة Zvantseva للرسم والتلوين. 

وتعد هذه الفترة من الفترات الصعبة التي مر بها شاجال في حياته؛ حيث كان لا يسمح للمواطنين اليهود بالعيش في مدينة سانت بيترسبيرج إلا إذا كان معهم تصريحًا بذلك. لذا، سجن الفنان شاجال لمدة قصيرة نظرًا لمخالفته هذا القانون. وعلى الرغم من ذلك، ظل شاجال يعيش في مدينة سانت بيترسبيرج حتى عام 1910، وكان يزور بانتظام مدينته الأصلية حيث قابل زوجة المستقبل في عام 1909 وكانت تدعى بيلا روزينفيلد.

بعد أن ذاع صيت شاجال في مدينة سانت بيترسبيرج كرسام ماهر، غادر المدينة ليستقر في باريس لكي يكون قريبًا من المجتمع الفني الآخذ في الازدهار في مقاطعة مونبارناس، حيث كون هناك العديد من علاقات الصداقة مع رواد الفن، مثل جيوم أبولينيير وروبرت ديلوني وفيرناند ليجيه. وفي عام 1914، قرر العودة إلى فيتبيسك وبعد مرور عام تزوج خطيبته بيلا. وعندما كان شاجال وزوجته في روسيا في الوقت الذي اندلعت فيه الحرب العالمية الأولى في 1916، استقبلوا مولودهم الأول وكانت فتاة اسمها أيدا.

وأصبح شاجال عضوًا نشطًا في الثورة الروسية في عام 1917. جدير بالذكر أن شاجال لم ينجح على المستوى السياسي أثناء حكم النظام السوفيتي، وذلك على الرغم من أن وزارة الثقافة الروسية جعلته مفوضًا لحركة الفن في منطقة فيتبيسك الروسية والتي أسس فيها متحف فيتبيسك للفن الحديث ومدرسة للفنون. "كان ينظر شعب الاتحاد السوفيتي إلى شاجال على أنه شخص نكرة نظرًا لأنه يهودي ورسام لا تمجد أعماله بطولات الشعب السوفيتي."   لذا، فقد قرر هو وزوجته العودة إلى باريس في عام 1922.

وفي أثناء هذه الفترة، قام شاجال بكتابة عدد من المقالات والأشعار ومذكراته (باللهجة الييدية) وكانت هذه الأعمال تنشر بشكل أساسي في الصحف (ولم يتم نشرها في شكل كتاب إلا بعد وفاته). حصل شاجال على الجنسية الفرنسية في عام 1937.

ومع الاحتلال النازي لفرنسا أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية وترحيل اليهود، اضطر شاجال وعائلته إلى الهرب من باريس بحثًا عن ملجأ آمن في Villa Air-Bel في مدينة مارسيليا، حيث ساعده الصحفي الأمريكي فاريان فراي في الهرب من فرنسا عن طريق أسبانيا والبرتغال. وفي عام 1941، استقر شاجال وأسرته في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، حيث عاش فيها حتى عام 1948 (ماتت زوجته في عام 1944).

زيجاته

ملف:WithBella.jpg
مع فيرجينيا هاجرد ماكنيل

أنجب شاجال من زوجته بيلا التي ظهرت في العديد من لوحاته طفلة واحدة اسمها أيدا وماتت بيلا بعد ذلك في 2 سبتمبر 1944. ولقد ظهرت زوجته بيلا وطفلته أيدا في العديد من لوحاته الأولى والأكثر شهرة. وفي عام 1945، بدأ علاقة جديدة مع مدبرة منزله فيرجينيا هاجرد ماكنيل والتي أنجب منها ابنه دافيد. وفي الخمسينيات، انتقلوا للعيش في فيلا بمدينة بروفانس.[5] وفي عام 1952، تركته فيرجينيا وتزوج بعدها من امرأة تدعى فالنتاينا برودسكاي (والتي كان يدعوها "فافا"). Harshav, Benjamin; Chagall, Marc; Harshav, Barbara.[7]قالب:Rp

تأثير اليهودية على شاجال

لقد كانت علاقة شاجال بالديانة اليهودية علاقة معقدة للغاية. فمن ناحية، كان يرى شاجال ثقافته الروسية اليهودية مرجعًا أساسيًا يعتمد عليه في خياله الفني. وعلى الرغم من تناقض أفكاره فيما يخص عقيدته، فإنه لم يستطع تجنب تأثير ماضيه اليهودي على أعماله الفنية. وعندما أصبح شاجال شخصًا بالغًا، كان قد ترك ممارسة العبادة اليهودية، ولكنه ظل يحاول من خلال لوحاته وأعماله من الزجاج الملون أن يقدم رسالة عالمية مستخدمًا أفكار يهودية ومسيحية. 

الفترة الأخيرة من حياته

لقد سافر شاجال إلى اليونان مرات عديدة كما قام بزيارة إسرائيل في عام 1957. وفي أثناء هذه الفترة، أعاد اكتشاف الاستخدام الحر والنابض بالحياة للألوان. وكانت أعماله في هذه الفترة مكرسة للتعبير عن الحب وبهجة الحياة، وذلك باستخدام رموز وأشكال منحنية ومتداخلة. كما بدأ شاجال في العمل في أشكال أخرى من الفن، مثل النحت والرسم على الخزف والزجاج الملون.

وفي نقد ظهر مؤخرًا لأحد الكتب التي تناولت السيرة الذاتية لشاجال، كتبت المؤلفة سيرينا دافيز: "في الوقت الذي توفي فيه شاجال في فرنسا عام 1985 - وقد كان آخر أساتذة مذهب الحداثة الأوروبي حيث عاش بعد وفاة الفنان جوان ميرو عامين - كان قد مر بالآمال العريضة وخيبات الأمل الساحقة من الثورة الروسية كما شهد نهاية الحكم الإنجليزي في أيرلندا وإبادة معظم يهود أوروبا، بالإضافة إلى القضاء على مدينة فيتبيسك موطنه الأصلي الذي لم ينجو من سكانه البالغ عددهم 240.000 نسمة غير 118 فردًا من جراء الحرب العالمية الثانية." [8]

وأضافت سيرينا بعد ذلك "إن الكتاب يتركنا في النهاية مع صورة لرجل جاء من لا مكان ليحظى بإعجاب وتقدير عالمي. إلا أن علاقته الهشة بهويته اليهودية كانت معقدة ومأساوية، حيث كان محرومًا من العيش في موطنه ولم يكن يمارس شعائر ديانته اليهودية. لقد توفي شاجال دون أن تقام له أي طقوس يهودية ولم يقم أحد بتلاوة الصلاة اليهودية على قبره.  حياته الفنية

كان شاجال يستوحي أفكار لوحاته من الحياة الشعبية في روسيا البيضاء واشتملت لوحاته على العديد من الأفكار التوراتية التي تعكس تراثه اليهودي. وفي عام 1950، بدأ شاجال يجرب التعامل مع أدوات الجرافيك (كالتصوير والزخرفة والطباعة والكتابة). وبعد أن التقى بفيرناند مورلو، أصبح يزور ستوديوهات مورلو كثيرًا حيث أنتج في النهاية ما يقرب من ألف نسخة مختلفة من اللوحات المطبوعة حجريًا. وبمساعدة تشارلز سورلييه، أستاذ الطباعة في Mourlot Studios، قضى شاجال 30 عامًا من عمره في اكتشاف أداة الجرافيك التي تصلح بشكل كبير للاستخدام في التمثيل اللوني. هذا بالإضافة إلى أن تشارلز سورلييه أصبح واحدًا من أقرب أصدقاء شاجال ومساعده ومستشاره الخاص حتى يوم وفاته.

من الصعب تصنيف الأعمال الفنية لشاجال. فالعمل في عالم الفن الباريسي قبيل الحرب العالمية الأولى، جعل شاجال مرتبطًا برواد المدارس الفنية البارزين في ذلك الوقت، وذلك على الرغم من أن أعماله الفنية كانت باستمرار مخالفة للمدارس الفنية المشهورة والاتجاهات السائدة، ومنها المدرسة التكعيبية والمدرسة الفوقية. كما أنه ارتبط للغاية بالمدرسة الباريسية وأهم مناصريها، مثل أميدو موديلياني.

ونظرًا لاحتواء أعمال شاجال على العديد من الإشارات إلى مرحلة طفولته، فقد وجه إليها النقد بسبب استخفافه ببعض الاضطرابات والأحداث المهمة التي مر بها. وكان يعمل دائمًا على نقل الشعور بالبهجة والتفاؤل إلى كل من يشاهدوا أعماله بدقة، وذلك عن طريق استخدام مجموعة من الألوان الحية والزاهية. وكثيرًا ما كان شاجال يجعل من نفسه - في بعض الأحيان مع زوجته - مراقبًا لعالم ملون يشبه ذلك العالم الذي يمكن رؤيته من خلال نوافذ الزجاج الملون. يرى البعض لوحة The White Crucifixion التي تحتوي على الكثير من التفاصيل الخادعة على أنها شجب واتهام لحكم ستاليني والمحرقة النازية والاضطهاد الذي تعرض له اليهود بشكل عام.
  تصميم ديكورات المسرح وملابس الممثلين

بعد قيام الثورة البلشفية، أصبح المسرح الروسي اليهودي عاملاً محفزًا على تأسيس المدرسة التجريبية الحديثة. ولقد تمت الاستعانة بشاجال وفنانين آخرين من أجل تصميم ديكورات المسرح وملابس الممثلين، وذلك عن طريق الجمع بين الفلكلور الروسي وبعض عناصر المدرسة المستقبلية التكعيبية والمدرسة البنائية  


نوافذ الزجاج الملون




كنيسة القديس ستيفين في مدينة مينز بألمانيا

في فترة الستينيات والسبعينيات، اشترك شاجال في مجموعة من المشاريع الضخمة التي تضمنت بعض الأماكن العامة والمباني الدينية والمدنية المهمة. فعلى سبيل المثال، يقوم 200.000 زائر سنويًا بزيارة كاتدرائية سانت ستيفين الموجودة في مدينة مينز بألمانيا. وقد ذُكر في الموقع الخاص بهذه المدينة على شبكة الإنترنت أن السياح من مختلف أنحاء العالم يقصدون جبل سانت ستيفين ليشاهدوا نوافذ الزجاج الملون ذات اللون الأزرق اللامع التي قام بها الفنان مارك شاجال. إن كاتدرائية سانت ستيفين هي الكنيسة الألمانية الوحيدة التي قام بتصميم نوافذها الفنان اليهودي مارك شاجال (1887-1985).



نوافذ الزجاج الملون في كاترائية تشيشستر

 ويذكر هذا الموقع أيضًا ما قاله الأسقف كلاوس مايير الذي يتحدث عن أعمال شاجال في العظات والكتب: "إن الألوان الموجودة في هذه النوافذ تخاطب إدراكنا الواعي بشكل مباشر، وذلك لأنها توحي بالتفاؤل والأمل والبهجة في الحياة". ونجح الأسقف في التواصل مع شاجال في عام 1973، كما نجح في إقناع "أستاذ الألوان والرسائل التوراتية" لكي يبرهن على العلاقة القائمة بين اليهودية والمسيحية والتفاهم العالمي، وذلك من خلال رسوماته في المذبح الشرقي. وفي عام 1978، تم وضع أول نافذة قام بإعدادها شاجال في المكان المخصص لها بالكنيسة وقد كان يبلغ من العمر في ذلك الوقت 91 عامًا. ولحقت بهذه النافذة ثمان نوافذ أخرى، تم وضع ستة منها في المذبح الشرقي وثلاثة في جناح الكنيسة. 

وفي عام 1960، قام شاجال بعمل مجموعة أخرى من نوافذ الزجاج الملون في المعبد اليهودي الخاص بمستشفى الهداسا (الحداثة) عين كارم في القدس. جدير بالذكر أنه خلال حرب الأيام الستة (1967) تعرضت المستشفى لهجوم عنيف عرض أعمال شاجال للخطر. وردًا منه على ذلك، كتب شاجال خطابًا من فرنسا يقول فيه: "إنني غير قلق على النوافذ، ولكنني قلق فقط على سلامة وأمن إسرائيل. حافظوا على إسرائيل آمنة وسأقوم بعمل نوافذ أخرى أجمل بكثير من التي سبقتها." ومن حسن الحظ أنه تم نقل معظم اللوحات في الوقت المناسب فيما عدا لوحة واحدة لحق بها ضرر كبير. وفي عام 1973، أصدرت إسرائيل مجموعة من الطوابع تحتوي على النوافذ الملونة التي أعدها شاجال والتي كانت تصور القبائل الاثنى عشر.

يوجد في القاعة العامة بمقر الأمم المتحدة نافذة من الزجاج الملون من تصميم شاجال والتي كانت هدية من الأمم المتحدة وشاجال نفسه. ولقد تم تقديمها كهدية تذكارية في عام 1964 إلى داج هامرشولد الأمين العام الثاني للأمم المتحدة بالإضافة إلى 15 شخصًا آخرين ماتوا معه في حادث تحطم طائرة عام 1961.

ولقد عرض الموقع الخاص بالأمم المتحدة على شبكة الإنترنت وصفًا دقيقًا لهذه الهدية التذكارية التي كانت من الزجاج الملون ويبلغ عرضها 15 قدمًا وارتفاعها 12 قدمًا وتحتوي على العديد من رموز السلام والحب، مثل صورة جميلة لطفل صغير يظهر في الوسط ويقبله وجه ملائكي يخرج من داخل باقة زهور. وعلى اليسار، يوجد في أسفل الصورة وأعلاها رموز تعبر عن الأمومة والأشخاص الذين يكافحون من أجل تحقيق السلام. حتى الرموز الموسيقية لم تخلُ منها هذه اللوحة الزجاجية، وقد تم التعبير عنها من خلال السيمفونية التاسعة لبيتهوفن والتي كانت مفضلة للسيد هامرشولد.  الأنسجة المزدانة بالرسوم

قام شاجال أيضًا بتصميم بعض الأنسجة المزدانة بالرسوم والصور والتي تم نسجها تحت إشراف Yvette Cauquil-Prince الذي شارك بيكاسو في بعض الأعمال الفنية. جدير بالذكر أن هذه الأنسجة المزدانة بالرسوم كانت أكثر ندرة من لوحاته، حيث لم يُعرض في السوق التجارية غير 40 عملاً فقط.[12] ولقد قام شاجال بتصميم ثلاثة أنسجة مزدانة بالرسوم لقاعة الكنيست في إسرائيل، هذا بالإضافة إلى 12 قطعة من الفسيفساء التي استخدمت كموزايك للأرضية وقطعة موزايك للحائط   الكليشيهات والرسم على الخزف

في عام 1930، تم تفويض شاجال لكي يقوم بعمل سلسلة من النسخ المطبوعة للتوراة من قبِل تاجر الأعمال الفنية الباريسي أمبرواز فولار. ولقد أمضى شاجال ثلاثة أشهر في فلسطين من أجل أن يرسم مجموعة من الصور الغواشية (صور مرسومة بالألوان المائية). وأنجز شاجال 66 لوحة بحلول عام 1939 ثم انقطع عن المشروع وعاد إليه مرة أخرى بعد 13 عامًا أي بعد المحرقة.

إن هذه الكليشيهات الملونة باليد والتي انتهى من تصميمها في 1956 توضح مشاهد من العهد القديم والتي عرضها شاجال بأسلوبه الفريد.   

وعلى غرار بيكاسو قام شاجال بالرسم على الخزف. وعلى الرغم من ذلك، فإن أيًا من أعمال شاجال لم تنسخ وكانت نادرة للغاية ويمكن رؤيتها في عدد محدود من المتاحف الموجودة على مستوى العالم.
  المعارض الفنية وعروض السفر
مركز فنون شاجال في فيتبيسك بروسيا البيضاء

توجد أعمال الفنان شاجال في عدة أماكن مختلفة، مثل قصر جارنييه (دار الأوبرا القديمة) وChase Tower Plaza في قلب شيكاجو وأوبرا المتروبوليتان وكاتدارئية ميتز وكاتدرائية نتردام في ريمز وكنيسة Fraumünster في زيوريخ بسويسرا وكنيسة القديس ستيفين في مينز بألمانيا ومتحف الرسالة التوراتية في نيس بفرنسا والذي ساعد شاجال في تصميمه.

وتقع الكنيسة الوحيدة التي قام شاجال بعمل جميع النوافذ الموجودة فيها من الزجاج الملون في قرية صغيرة جدًا تعرف بقرية تودلي في مدينة كينت بإنجلترا. قام شاجال أيضًا بتصميم 12 نافذة من الزجاج الملون ذي الألوان الزاهية لمستشفى هداسا (الحداثة) عين كارم في القدس، وقد كانت كل نافذة من هذه النوافذ تصور قبيلة معينة من القبائل الاثنى عشر. وفي الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، تحتوي كنيسة الاتحاد في بوكانتيكو هيلز على مجموعة من النوافذ التي صممها شاجال وتمثل إحياءً لذكرى الرسل والتي قام بوضعها فيها جون دي روكيفيلير الابن.  

وفي مركز لينكولن بولاية نيويورك، يوجد لوحتان زيتيتان جداريتان لشاجال، وهما The Sources of Music وThe Triumph of Music ولقد تم وضعهما في قاعة دار أوبرا ميتروبوليتان الجديدة والتي تم افتتاحها في عام 1966. هذا بالإضافة إلى أنه في نيويورك، يوجد في المقر الرئيسي للأمم المتحدة حائط من الزجاج الملون من تصميم شاجال. وفي عام 1967، احتفلت الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بذكرى هذا العمل الفني وذلك من خلال إصدار بعض الطوابع البريدية والطوابع التذكارية 

وفي عام 1973، تم افتتاح متحف شاجال Musée National Message Biblique Marc Chagal، في نيس بفرنسا. تم تأسيس المتحف الذي يحمل اسمه في مدينة فيتبيسك في عام 1997 في المبنى الذي كانت تعيش فيه أسرته، على الرغم من أن شاجال قبل وفاته التي سبقت انهيار الكتلة السوفياتية بسنوات كان شخصية غير مرغوب فيها على الإطلاق في وطنه. واحتوى المتحف على نسخ من أعماله فقط.

وفي عام 2007، أقيم معرض لأعمال شاجال تحت اسم Chagall of Miracles في متحف فيتوريانو بروما، وقد ضم هذا المعرض بعض لوحاته مثل، Red Jew (1915) وAbove the City (1914-1918) وComposition with Circles and Goat (1920) وThe Fall of the Angel (1923-1947). وعلى الرغم من أنه كان يهوديًا، فقد قام بتوظيف بعض الأيقونات والصور المسيحية في أعماله. وتميز أيضًا بأنه كان شخصًا حالمًا استطاعت أعماله أن تلمس الوقائع المريرة للحرب والاضطهاد. جدير بالذكر أن الأعمال التي تم عرضها في هذا المعرض خير دليل على هذه الحقائق الخاصة بأعمال شاجال.

 أقوال وردت على لسان شاجال

    تبدو الألوان المتقاربة في درجاتها جميلة عندما تتجاور مع بعضها البعض، بينما تكون أكثر جمالاً عندما تتجاور مع أضداها."
    "يبدأ الفن العظيم من حيث تنتهي الطبيعة."
    "لقد جئت إلى هذا العالم لكي أَحدث صدمة نفسية من خلال أعمالي الفنية، صدمة يدعمها دائمًا التفكير التصويري؛ أي البعد الرابع."
    "أستطيع أن أعمل في أي وسط أو بيئة أشعر فيها بالحب والتقدير.
    "إذا كان لا بد من العثور على رمز في لوحة لي، فليس هذا هدفي على الإطلاق. وهذه نتيجة لا أسعى للوصول إليها. فهذا أمر يمكن اكتشافه فيما بعد ويمكن تفسيره وفقًا للذوق."
    "لو لم أكن يهوديًا... لم أكن سأصبح فنانًا أو ربما كنت سأصبح فنانًا مختلفًا تمامًا."
    "في حياتنا يوجد لون واحد، تمامًا مثلما يوجد على لوحة ألوان الرسام، وهو اللون الذي يعطي حياتنا وفننا معنى. إنه لون الحب."
    "اسمي مارك وحياتي العاطفية متقلبة وجيبي خاوي من المال، ولكنهم يقولون إنني أملك موهبة فطرية."
    "هلا أمدني ربي أو أي شخص آخر بقوة تعينني على أن أتنفس الصُعداء وأطلق تنهدات التوسل وأنات الحزن والتضرع للخلاص والميلاد من جديد؟"
    "هل سيكون هناك من مزيد؟"
    جميعنا يعرف أن الشخص الجيد يمكن أن يكون فنان سيئ. ولكن ليس من الممكن أن نجد فنانًا نابغًا إلا إذا كان إنسانًا رائعًا؛ ومن ثم فهو شخص جيد أيضًا."
    "لا يثير اهتمامي في الحياة غير الحب، ولا أتعامل إلا مع الأشياء التي أحبها."


http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/مارك_شاغال​


----------

